# New to Salt water aquariums



## jostrom (May 21, 2008)

So i am going to get a 6g Aquapod system. It is going to be fish only, but what type of fish can go in it. We only have 150 to spend on the tank and fish and other stuff!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

6G Aquapod? I dont think AP has a 6G version. Do you mean Nano-Cube?

Well, that literally leaves you with about 4 gallons of water because of the false-wall. You can fit a very small goby in there, but not much more. Even with this, you need to make sure you are great on water changes. A Clown Goby can work.

And, why not do corals? The lighting is perfect for housing small softies, and the LR will help a bunch. The NC is an AIO (all in one), so it can easily support a reef.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

You probably won't be able to put any fish in a tank that small. I'd get some corals and such and not get any fish. You normally need at least 10 gallons to add fish.


----------



## jostrom (May 21, 2008)

Yeah i think it is the nano cube( i get them mixed up) but i may save up more money to buy the 12g nano cube. What can i put in the 12g, and i might put in some softies! What fish...I really like clown fish can i put 1 or 2 of thoes.


----------



## Age of Aquariums (Apr 13, 2007)

Clowns (if I remember right) need 20 gallons. But if you're on top of the water conditions, then you can get away with one ocellaris clownfish. I'd also look into neon gobies.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Age of Aquariums said:


> Clowns (if I remember right) need 20 gallons. But if you're on top of the water conditions, then you can get away with one ocellaris clownfish. I'd also look into neon gobies.


Clowns can be put into 10G, but they do much better in pairs in 20G. It can be hard in a 10G, but it can work.

The 12G Nano cube is about 8-10 gallons of water. Gobies are still really good here. Maybe a shrimp goby/pistol shrimp pair? Those are fun to watch. There are many that can fit in here; Yasha Hashe, Yellow Watchman...the list goes on.

If you wait a few months, then you *may* be able to add another fish if you water parameters are all fine and have been for the past few months. Only if your tank has been running perfect for a few months.


----------



## SaltyLover (Jul 17, 2008)

And remember to NEVER boil your rocks or corral.


----------



## Alf (Jul 27, 2008)

> And remember to NEVER boil your rocks or corral.


why would you and why cant you?


----------



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I think you would be fine with a clown gobie mine never even moved in my tank.

Roger[/img]


----------

